# Beekeeping On The Edge



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It is amazing where you can catch a bait swarm. This is in Redwood City on the edge of the San Francisco Bay salt flats in a one block wide industrial neighborhood between Highway 101 and the bay. That white you see is salt flats. To the east the bees have to cross several miles of the bay to get to forage, and to the west they have to cross eight to ten lanes of Highway 101. I am going to leave the hive there and see how salty the honey is next year. Don't know if this Google map will work. 



https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...2!3m1!1s0x808fa33c81fba5a3:0xfcbf2ad06887d31d


----------

